# Ted Greene's arrangement of "There Will Never Be Another You"



## Gravy (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's my attempt at his arrangement of the standard "There Will Never Be Another You." There are many awkward guitar faces. You can find this and loads more of his hand written charts at his website.




Ted Greene was pretty much king for chordal melody jazz guitar. If you don't know him, type his name into youtube and be floored. There are some live videos but he was a teacher first and foremost so there are a lot of clinics and videos from lessons he gave. His website has so much free material (tunes and theory) uploaded by his students.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Dec 29, 2011)

Great job man! amazing piece


----------



## technomancer (Dec 29, 2011)

Sounds fantastic, great job


----------



## RiffRaff (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful. Great playing and tone. Have you heard of Martin Taylor? I think he's one of the greatest finger-style jazz players and he has some great stuff you could learn if you're into chord melody solos.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 30, 2011)

That was excellent! Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Gravy (Dec 30, 2011)

Cheers guys! I'm really glad you like it. This is the chart I used if you want to learn it. Even playing it in straight crotchets is a good exercise.

http://www.tedgreene.com/images/lessons/tunes/ThereWillNeverBeAnotherYou_SoloGtr.pdf



RiffRaff said:


> Beautiful. Great playing and tone. Have you heard of Martin Taylor? I think he's one of the greatest finger-style jazz players and he has some great stuff you could learn if you're into chord melody solos.



Martin Taylor is an absolute beast. It would be great to learn some of his arrangements.

The camera mic didn't do too badly for tone. I was pretty surprised. Interestingly, those are some Bareknuckles. Never knew they did low output pickups until I bought that guitar!


----------



## Trespass (Dec 30, 2011)

Same shit as the other thread man. Rhythm is a huge deal in jazz, and it isn't happening. Regardless of how hard or not hard you groove, there isn't a strong sense of pulse. 

I only say this to help you.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 31, 2011)

Trespass said:


> Same shit as the other thread man. Rhythm is a huge deal in jazz, and it isn't happening. Regardless of how hard or not hard you groove, there isn't a strong sense of pulse.
> 
> I only say this to help you.



its not anywhere near the worst i've ever seen though, like most youtube videos of chord melodies lol. Seems pretty standard for a younger serious jazz student. but yes I agree, I always practice my chord melodies to a metronome once I have all the voicings figured out

I think it was pretty solid.


----------



## StratoJazz (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice Job Man! Hopefully you'll post a new one soon.


----------



## Gravy (Jan 3, 2012)

NickCormier said:


> its not anywhere near the worst i've ever seen though, like most youtube videos of chord melodies lol. Seems pretty standard for a younger serious jazz student. but yes I agree, I always practice my chord melodies to a metronome once I have all the voicings figured out
> 
> I think it was pretty solid.



Thanks for kind words man!

I see where Trespass is coming from and can hear what he's talking about, though I don't agree with it completely. My playing gets me work, I'm reasonably confident in it. My chordal melody playing just needs more practise, no big deal.


----------



## Jaryth (Mar 11, 2012)

I am a huge fan. Thanks for sharing.


----------

